# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Ученые разрушили русофобские мифы

## Irina

*Ученые разрушили русофобские мифы*

Недавние совместные исследования российских, британских и эстонских ученых-генетиков поставили большой и жирный крест на обихожем русофобском мифе, десятки лет внедрявшемся в сознание людей — дескать, «поскр*** русского и обязательно найдешь татарина».

Результаты масштабного эксперимента, опубликованные в последнем номере The American Journal of Human Genetics совершенно однозначно говорят — «несмотря на расхожие мнения о сильной татарской и монгольской примеси в крови русских, доставшейся их предкам еще во времена татаро-монгольского нашествия, гаплогруппы тюркских народов и других азиатских этносов практически не оставили следа на населении современного северо-западного, центрального и южного регионов».

Вот так. В этом многолетнем споре можно смело поставить точку и считать дальнейшие дискуссии по данному поводу просто неуместными.

Мы — не татары. Татары — не мы. Никакого влияния на русские гены т.н. «монголо-татарское иго» — не оказало. Никакой примеси «ордынской крови» у нас, русских не было и нет.

Более того, ученые — генетики, подытоживая свои исследования, заявляют о практически полной индентичности генотипов русских, украинцев и белорусов, доказав тем самым, что мы были и остаемся одним народом:

«...генетические вариации Y-хромосомы жителей центральных и южных районов Древней Руси оказались практически идентичны таковым у «братьев-славян» — украинцев и белорусов». Что мне, как внуку белорусского партизана — приятно вдвойне

Один из руководителей проекта, российский генетик Олег Балановский признал в интервью Газета.ру что русские являются практически монолитным народом с генетической точки зрения, разрушив еще один миф «все перемешались, русских уже нет». Как раз ровным счетом наоборот — русские были и русские есть. Единый народ, единая нация, монолитная национальность — с четко выраженным особенным генотипом.

Далее, исследуя материалы останков из древнейших захоронений, ученые установили, что «славянские племена освоили эти земли (Центральную и Южную Россию) задолго до массового переселения на них в VII–IX веках основной части древних русских». То есть земли Центральной и Южной России были заселены русскими (русичами) уже, как минимум — в первых веках нашей эры (по РХ). Даже еще раньше.

Что позволяет развенчать и еще один русофобский миф — о том, что Москва и окружающие ее области , якобы издревле были заселены угро-финнскими племенами и русские там — «пришельцы». Мы, как доказали генетики — не пришельцы, а совершенно автохтонные жители Центральной России, где русичи жили с незапамятных времен. «Несмотря на то, что заселены эти земли были ещё до последнего оледенения нашей планеты около 20 тысяч лет назад, свидетельств, прямо указывающих на наличие каких-либо «исконных» народностей, живших на этой территории, нет» — указывается в докладе. То есть, нет никаких свидетельств, что до нас на наших землях жили какие то другие племена, которых мы, якобы вытеснили или ассимилировали. Если так можно выразиться — мы тут живем от сотворения мира.

Определили ученые и дальние границы ареала обитания наших предков: «анализ костных останков указывает на то, что основная зона контактов европеоидов с людьми монголоидного типа находилась на территории Западной Сибири». А если учесть, что археологи, раскопавшие древнейшие захоронения 1 тысячелетия до нашей эры (до РХ) на территории Алтая, обнаружили там останки ярко выраженных европеоидов (не говоря уже о всемирно известном Аркаиме) — то вывод очевиден. Наши предки (древние русичи, протославяне) — исконно проживали на практически всей территории современной России, включая Сибирь, и Дальний Восток. Так что поход Ермака Тимофеевича сотоварищи за Урал, с этой точки зрения — был вполне законным возвращением ранее утраченных территорий.

Вот так, друзья. Современная наука разрушает русофобские стереотипы и мифы, выбивая почву из-под ног наших «друзей» — либералов. Дальнейшие их спекуляции на данные темы уже окончательно выносятся за рамки здравого смысла, представляя интерес исключительно для психиатров, исследующих механизмы навязчивого бреда...

Нам это уже не интересно. Истина установлена.

Мы — русские!

----------

